# Italian coast



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Rapide if your around I know you will answer this. Your advise in the past has been first class.

Ok folks. I have booked a site near venice in Jan , pound / euro and cost of fuel means this is going to cost too much. Where can I go on the coast north italy east / west of Garda. Only need a pool to keep my little girl happy , seaside for us grown ups electric would be nice.

Thanks

Lampie


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry my post might read wrong. Booked in Jan going end July back first week sept this year.

Thanks 

Lampie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Venice is only about 100 miles east of Garda, you won't save much by staying at Garda.

Anyway, www.campingbutterfly.it is a nice site with a pool. A bit more of a basic site is www.trevisago.nl - the latter is at Moniga del Garda and has supermarkets within walking distance.

Camping Butterfly is close to the rail station for trips out etc.

There is an "overnight motorhome park" costing 15 euro for 24 hours at Peschiera del Garda, but no facilities.

You could also stay at Lake Como - by the Swiss/Italian border - that is about 250 - 300 miles closer to Calais than Venice.

Russell


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Russell

Thanks to you we went to garda last year and if you remember I told you where we ended up in moniga. Your advise was great and much appreciated. I know venice is only 100 miles or so. Distance not a problem , I have booked a site that really is more than we need by venice , lots of free ( but you pay for it ) bits . I would like a site with a pool near a beach ( does not have to be on it ) and that would do us. 

The site booked is the problem, it is at the top end of the scale and given the cost of fuel and exchange rate I could do with a simple other option.

Thanks Russell for any info .

And the rest of you guys on MHF

Lampie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I wonder if Lido di Jesolo could offer anything?

I don't know any sites there as always stayed in hotels etc etc with coach parties.

www.jesolo.it

Russell


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

It was Jeslo International I was going www.jeslointernational.it looked nice there, just thought you might know a place not as commercial not bothered about being a tourist. Just somewhere for my little girl to swim and mum and dad chill out.

Will look at any of your sugestions as you gave great advise before.

thanks Russell

Lampie


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

We stopped at Camping Torre Pendente in Pisa last year. The site has a nice pool, shop and cafe/bar and its only 5 to 10min walk to the tower. It was one of the better stops during 3 weeks in Italy.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

We stayed at marina di venicia in May - expensive and impressive, lovely beach, but, that whole peninsular is a mass of sites - have a good google, punta sabbiona might be worth searching on. 

I know google for venice camping threw up some on the mainland just west of venice but I wasn't sure of industry round there.

FWIW we thought Garda much better. Butterfly is a gem for kids, but we got the last pitch in May.

Much shorter distance there's an impressive water park and campsites just south of Montreux on Lake Geneva. No idea of price.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

thanks will have a look for it , do you have a link to it ?.

Rapide gave a link and we ended up here http://www.gardalake.it/piantelle/ and we are going back for a week this year.

Well worth the visit

Lampie


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Hilldweller

We had a month at the site in my post above and loved it at Lake Garda , I just missed the sea.

Lake Garda and Como are beautiful , but I live in the peak district 5 mins and I have what a lot of MH ers drive for, lucky I know but I like the sea and fish on BBQ etc

we are going back again this year to http://www.gardalake.it/piantelle/ for ten days and if I can't find a cheaper seaside campsite then it's www.jeslointernational.it but in fairness I like simple..... only need a pool and a walk to the sea.

Lampie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Lampie said:


> Hilldweller www.jeslointernational.it but in fairness I like simple..... only need a pool and a walk to the sea.
> Lampie


Gotcha.

Well, as I said, the Jesolo peninsular is a mass of campsites, you could just go on spec. I sort of expected a barren peninsular with the odd site, but no, it's heavily developed with huge supermarkets.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Hilldweller

Thats not what I want simple works for for me , only booked that as it had lots of stuff if you wanted it, booked in Jan looked good at the time, it is at least 50% a week more than the site at Garda which I thought was great, going again for ten days this year on way down and won't cancel that. To go on spec for a month is not me , I travel for work , long drive to get on holiday is fine but move about when there not for me. Park up for three weeks and then think about going back works for me. 

May be just do as planned as of Jan. It does seem that the thought of everything going up causes us all to panic. 

After all your home is where you park it !.

I will be in Italy for August. A week to get there a month there and a week to get back . 

Suggest places folks it is only a deposit I would lose.

Lampie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Could you smuggle me in your motorhome? I don't weigh very much, but I eat a lot!

R


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a list of the campgrounds in Bibione http://www.qualitycamping.com/ita/bibione_camping.asp It's a nice area north of Venice maybe an hour and a half.

We have stayed at Il Tridente. It is probably more than you are looking for but most of the Italian beach campgrounds are like this, full of everything. Your daughter will love it. You might also look at the Lido it seems a little simpler. The beach along this area is very nice lots of sand, very calm warm water and shallow so it's a great place for kids. There is also a long boardwalk where you can bike or walk.

When you arrive in Bibione, turn right and fallow the road South to Bibione Pineda. There it is full of pine trees and has areas reserved in their natural state. We were there this last weekend. We arrived Saturday evening, and drove right up to the end of the road at one of the day beaches. There were two other campers parked there and since it was the end of the day we got lucky and found a space along the road. So we stayed two nights and went to the free beach.

We walked up to the Tridente and I made a little tour to see how full it was, very full, so you might have a hard time finding space without a reservation.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Lampie,

Why not try the opposite coast and stay at somewhere like Oasi Park in Diano Marina. It's a big site and only 200 mtrs from lovely beach and even less to the shops. The site may have a swimming pool but I visited there in Feb and swimming wasn't on my list of to do's. There was certainly entertainment for kids and the sea was pretty good and safe with life guards even in Feb. The cost is 10 Euros per night inc EHU and in winter they offer discounts for more than 14 days so may be worth asking if you are there for a month

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3294

Just a thought


----------

